# Look 496



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just put it together last weekend. Very happy


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

You should nt be! it looks very dangerous, i really think it needs to be road tested by ...say me... for a yr or 2 just to be on the safe side!
this real bike porn


----------

